# Worm tea during flowering.



## FUM (Sep 30, 2011)

Is it good to use worm tea during flowering stages?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2011)

you bet..its organic and Mine seem to stay Green longer through flower:aok:


----------



## FUM (Oct 2, 2011)

thats just what I wanter to know. ty.


----------

